

Rediscovering Books in a Digital World - jkoschei
https://medium.com/@jordankoschei/rediscovering-books-in-a-digital-world-fbf5557fa485

======
slvv
I think the point about higher education being just a means to an end these
days is spot on. The product plug at the end is not especially well-integrated
into the otherwise interesting and reflective article, though.

